# I've finally registered!!



## kirky (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello all.....finally registered after many visits and reading some interesting topics and seeing some cracking pics  Look forward to getting some pics of my own on once I recognise the TT through the salt :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to register here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,I agree with Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome ,I agree with Andy


Makes a bloody change :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome ,I agree with Andy
> ...


Cheek [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

stop fighting , welcome to the forum 8)


----------

